# Army Worms



## Troy Farmer

Who's seen army worms? Here in the Piedmont of SC they're showing up everywhere!


----------



## LaneFarms

Sprayed for some again yesterday. They seem to be unusually bad this year.


----------



## somedevildawg

Sprayed two fields yesterday will spray another field Monday......awful this year


----------



## broadriverhay

Sprayed a field last weekend and they were back yesterday. Had made the seven day wait so I cut it maybe I can starve them out.


----------



## reede

I got nailed this past week. Cut what was left when I noticed, but they got 2/3rds of it. I'm upstate of SC.


----------



## AndyL

They've been bad here. Haven't had a problem myself, but several others have.


----------



## somedevildawg

Just scouted another field.....will be spraying there in the a.m. Got about 5 acres down.....hammering me this year.....


----------



## broadriverhay

They are eating the Johnson grass around the edge of the field.


----------



## RockyHill

they're eating johnsongrass & timothy in south central Kentucky :angry:


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I've never really had to deal with them much, I guess they just don't like Bahia. However this year they have started on one of my Bermuda fields there was 100s if not 1000s one morning I went and bought the chemical and was gonna spray that afternoon and I couldn't find a single worm? So what's the deal do they just move on or what? They didn't eat all the grass like did my friends either.


----------



## somedevildawg

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> I've never really had to deal with them much, I guess they just don't like Bahia. However this year they have started on one of my Bermuda fields there was 100s if not 1000s one morning I went and bought the chemical and was gonna spray that afternoon and I couldn't find a single worm? So what's the deal do they just move on or what? They didn't eat all the grass like did my friends either.


Yea they don't really prefer Baha'i, but they'll surely eat it! Sometimes the worms will move enmass (hence the name, army) during the night to better feeding grounds. If the gettings good, they usually don't leave but will move to another area of the field. How long before you saw them and the time you got back with chemicals? I've had em eat 5-6 acres in a couple of days, but there was probably an infestation that I didn't see before then. How long and what color were the worms you saw, that'll give ya an indication of how mature they are.....get em early while they're green and small, or else....


----------



## Tim/South

I was at the cattle sale this morning. My son called and said we had army worms in the Bermuda so bad the ground was moving.

I came home and began spraying. There are thousands of them where none were two days ago. Guess they all hatched the same night.

They usually do not ness with Bahia here. They have developed a taste for it as well.

I am spraying my place here then a new lease Bermuda field down the road.

Normally we would have seen crows or other birds if army worms were present. No warning this year.


----------



## somedevildawg

Tim/South said:


> I was at the cattle sale this morning. My son called and said we had army worms in the Bermuda so bad the ground was moving.
> I came home and began spraying. There are thousands of them where none were two days ago. Guess they all hatched the same night.
> They usually do not ness with Bahia here. They have developed a taste for it as well.
> I am spraying my place here then a new lease Bermuda field down the road.
> 
> Normally we would have seen crows or other birds if army worms were present. No warning this year.


I agree Tim, usually the white birds here (not sure the name).....but my theory is this, the white birds have done gotten on some kinda gummit social program where they don't have to get out and forage as much.....only explanation I can come up with anyway.... I ain't seen one in my fields all year, a few crows but nothing special.....usually it's like a feeding frenzy. Them social programs will do it evertime....


----------



## Tim/South

We call the white birds "cow birds".

Seems they must have formed a union or are living off gubberment cheese.

A friend checked my Bahia hay fields and they seem to have escaped the wrath of the worm. My Bahia pasture and my Bermuda pasture are shot.

When I called the farm supply store from the cattle sale this morning they said a case of spray concentrate had just arrived and they had plenty. When I got there and bought mine, there was one jug left. I called a friend and he and he laid claim. We seem to have Army Worms in Biblical proportions.

It is supposed to rain Saturday. Will the rain drown or kill the army worms? Old timers say it will. I have 22 acres that needs spraying and another 57 of Bermuda that may. Not certain if I should wait until after the rain passes?


----------



## somedevildawg

Tim/South said:


> We call the white birds "cow birds".
> Seems they must have formed a union or are living off gubberment cheese.
> 
> A friend checked my Bahia hay fields and they seem to have escaped the wrath of the worm. My Bahia pasture and my Bermuda pasture are shot.
> When I called the farm supply store from the cattle sale this morning they said a case of spray concentrate had just arrived and they had plenty. When I got there and bought mine, there was one jug left. I called a friend and he and he laid claim. We seem to have Army Worms in Biblical proportions.
> 
> It is supposed to rain Saturday. Will the rain drown or kill the army worms? Old timers say it will. I have 22 acres that needs spraying and another 57 of Bermuda that may. Not certain if I should wait until after the rain passes?


Well, at the cost I found generic lambda, $40 a gallon, I would say spray.....
I've heard the same thing about the rain, I have my doubts....would take biblical proportions of rain to make that happen it seems.....
I would spray that 22 and inspect real throughly around the outside of the other 57 if I found any in abundance I would spray now, if real small, maybe spot spray but if the moth flight took them to one edge, there's more guaranteed....watch it close and good luck!


----------



## Colby

None here in Texas so far. We prevent a lot of it though.

Pastures aren't over grazed and most of the hay meadows are taller and a little course and starting to dry out.

I'm sure if it starts raining in the next few weeks and we scalp the hay meadows off we will get them.


----------



## endrow

What insecticide are you spraying the army worms . I see some here but not enough to be a problem


----------



## Tx Jim

Colby said:


> None here in Texas so far. We prevent a lot of it though.
> 
> Pastures aren't over grazed and most of the hay meadows are taller and a little course and starting to dry out.
> 
> I'm sure if it starts raining in the next few weeks and we scalp the hay meadows off we will get them.


I heard some army worms have been found in Maypearl,Tx in the last few days. I didn't know height of grass slowed those "little monsters" down. It always amazed me how army worms can kill small grains such as wheat & oats.


----------



## Colby

Tx Jim said:


> I heard some army worms have been found in Maypearl,Tx in the last few days. I didn't know height of grass slowed those "little monsters" down. It always amazed me how army worms can kill small grains such as wheat & oats.


They don't bother taller courser old growth grass... 
When people over graze their pastures this time of the year when it starts cooling off and then it rains they come in with the young tender regrowth

Same as in when they get in oats and stuff.


----------



## Tim/South

The army worms we have here like the taller grass because it shades them from the sun. They shade underneath and eat during the day. They come out at night and eat more on the exposed leaves. That is why it is harder for us to spot them during the day when they first hatch. Around dusk, at night or at dawn they are on top of the grass.

We spray with Permethrin SFR.


----------



## somedevildawg

endrow said:


> What insecticide are you spraying the army worms . I see some here but not enough to be a problem


Generally any pyrethroid will work....I use the generic lambda because of cost, they are an easy kill when they're young, not too bad when they are older....I use 4oz to acre

There are some other things as well, dimillin is a growth inhibitor, $200 a gal, 1 oz to the acre....


----------



## somedevildawg

Tim/South said:


> The army worms we have here like the taller grass because it shades them from the sun. They shade underneath and eat during the day. They come out at night and eat more on the exposed leaves. That is why it is harder for us to spot them during the day when they first hatch. Around dusk, at night or at dawn they are on top of the grass.
> 
> We spray with Permethrin SFR.


I've never noticed one way or another which one seems to be affected more....they only seem to show up after the Bermuda has greened up and has about 2 weeks growth....within two-three days it's back to lookin like ya just cut. Think it's just the luck of the draw, when the moth flight takes place...when it does, be ready....


----------



## Troy Farmer

Is there any preventative spraying you can do? Or, do you have to wait until you see the worms to spray?


----------



## somedevildawg

Troy Farmer said:


> Is there any preventative spraying you can do? Or, do you have to wait until you see the worms to spray?


Yea Troy, I have used dimillin in the past and this year, I just have a hard time believing it has much residual....maybe 10-15 days....I can't see any more.....DuPont has a new pesticide that a friend of mine used this year....supposed 30 day residual.....expensive....but you'll think it's cheap after seeing what they'll eat in a few days!


----------



## Colby

There's been talk of a 56 day residual insecticide. 
Do I believe it, no. But it's suppose to be proven at A&M. 
It's expensive like 8 dollars an acre just for the chemical.


----------



## somedevildawg

Colby said:


> There's been talk of a 56 day residual insecticide.
> Do I believe it, no. But it's suppose to be proven at A&M.
> It's expensive like 8 dollars an acre just for the chemical.


I surely don't, this new chemical by DuPont says to spray after baling.....I assume after June as I've never seen them in June, after the first full moon in July better be "Johnny on the spot" with them chemicals.....their new one is some kinda abc blah blah blah, but it was more like $17 an acre for the product, not including your cost of spraying of course. Think it is previathon? Maybe....idk can't remember, but I have a friend that has used it this year and not had an infestation....course I know some folk that haven't sprayed anything and haven't had them either.....thnk it's just luck of the draw, and it seems, a heavy fertilization schedule.....at least in my experience that's what it seems to be....


----------



## broadriverhay

Got army worms for the fifth time this year. They just keep showing up. I spray kill them and a few days later they are back.


----------



## Colby

broadriverhay said:


> Got army worms for the fifth time this year. They just keep showing up. I spray kill them and a few days later they are back.


What are you spraying with.


----------



## FarmerCline

I must have overlooked this before, I didn't realize army worms were such a widespread problem. They happened here last week in the alfalfa and sorghum/sudan. That was my first experience with them. I sprayed with lambda-cy......the brand was karate......2 oz. an acre, $275 a gallon. Killed em doorknob dead. I hope another wave of them doesn't move in or does the chemical have a residual effect?


----------



## Vol

FarmerCline said:


> I hope another wave of them doesn't move in or does the chemical have a residual effect?


Lambda-cy has about a 3 week life.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Vol said:


> Lambda-cy has about a 3 week life.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Suppose to anyway, I find it hard to believe......IRW scenario it seems to be about 1 week, surely it depends on environmental factors....idk


----------



## reede

We had lots of rain over the weekend, and I scouted last night. Lots of itty bitty worms, so I'll be spraying tonight. Tracer, 2oz to the acre, I'll report on how it does.

Reed

Fields are Tifton 85 bermuda.


----------



## Colby

Rain doesn't help the problem, may have to start using mustang max


----------



## traden86

We have got them bad in some areas here in SW AR, very spotty but very bad where they're at....


----------



## reede

Just got in from scouting. I sprayed the last 2 evenings, Tracer at 2 oz to the acre. I was finding about 4 or 5 little worms to the 4 sq inch section. 2 Tifton 85 fields, 1 Coastal. The army worms are still there, but have turned black and are really lethargic. The ones in the next field over are still yellow and green. So it looks as if the Tracer is doing its job.


----------



## broadriverhay

I am spraying Karate. Does a good job killing them but shows no signs of residual effects. Sorry for the delayed reply.The army worms seem to be gone for now but still seeing some moths.


----------



## somedevildawg

Showing up again in South Georgia......sob's


----------



## rjmoses

Here in spots. Malathion works.

One theory I heard was that there is another insect that preys on army worm larva and that insect colony was hurt by the cold winter. I just spotted one on the sidewalk yesterday.

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South

somedevildawg said:


> Showing up again in South Georgia......sob's


I talked to FSA yesterday and they said people with pasture insurance were filing claims left and right because of army worms. We had them bad one year on the 80's. I do not believe they were this bad.


----------



## somedevildawg

rjmoses said:


> Here in spots. Malathion works.
> 
> One theory I heard was that there is another insect that preys on army worm larva and that insect colony was hurt by the cold winter. I just spotted one on the sidewalk yesterday.
> 
> Ralph


Fire ants are a natural predator but during infestation, there would have to be a 100 ant mounds to the square yard to deal with them......even when the "cow" birds show up, because they spent their stamps on drugs, they can't keep up.....wasp is another predator, and I believe dragonflies perhaps feed on them.....best thing to do is hit em with a pyrethroid, kill them slimy suckers before they can do more damage. Ifn yu happen to see them white birds, it's too late, you've been taken to the cleaners...


----------



## Vol

somedevildawg said:


> Ifn yu happen to see them white birds, it's too late, you've been taken to the cleaners...


Are you talking about Cattle Egrets dawg?

Regards, Mike


----------

